# 5ms vs 2ms fürs gaming



## baronvonvestholm (12. Januar 2012)

*5ms vs 2ms fürs gaming*

merkt man das ob der bildschirm 2ms oder 5ms hat? bringt das bei shooter ein vorteil wenn man weniger verzögerung hat


----------



## Blutengel (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: 5ms vs 2ms fürs gaming*

Meine beiden TfTs haben laut Werksangaben beide 5ms (was ich nicht unbedingt glaube) Ich habe bei keinem Spiel bis jetzt etwas schlechtes bemerkt. Keine Schlieren oder Ähnliches. Das Thema wird bei halbwegs vernünftigen Bilschirmen überbewertet. Jedenfalls meine Meinung.

Ich habe einen alten Video7 Bilschirm in 1680x1050 und einen PackardBell in Full HD, also beide keine ausgesprochenen "Gamingbildschirme"!

Ich spiele Crysis, Crysis Warhead, Call of Duty 2 u 4, FarCry 2 und das alles recht heftig


----------



## Jolly91 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: 5ms vs 2ms fürs gaming*

Mein alter Iiyama Prolite E1902S, mit 2ms. 

Jetzt habe ich einen Dell U2311H mit 8ms, und da merkst fast keinen Unterschied. 

Man muss noch anmerken, TN vs. IPS Panel. 

Wobei man auch sagen muss, wie willst das merken, da bräuchtest schon verdammt gute Augen, und ein schnelles Gehirn, ist alles Marketing ob der jetzt 2ms oder 8ms hat ist irrelevant. Das sind Reaktionszeiten von Grau zu Grau. In der Praxis haben die auch Ihre 10ms. 


Wobei man nebenbei anmerken muss, dass die heutigen IPS Panels fast solche Raktionszeiten haben, wie die TN Panels, nur halt bessere Blickwinkelstabilität und kräftigere, schönere Farben / Kontraste.

Die einzige Existenzberechtigung für TN Panels = Billig. 


Vorteile hat es kaum, in Call of Duty Black Ops hatte ich beim alten Monitor mit den "Angeblichen" 2ms immer eine Abschussquote von 1,30-2,0, und da hat sich aber auch gar nichts verändert, vielleicht das ich jetzt ein bisschen besser bin. 

Und meistens immer unter den Top 5 bin.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: 5ms vs 2ms fürs gaming*

Da die Werte meistens eh nicht stimmen ist es egal was der Hersteller sagt.
Hier ein schöner Artikel dazu:PRAD | FAQ Monitore | Was ist bei den Schaltzeiten-/Reaktionszeiten von LCD-Bildschirmen zu beachten?
Das ist einer der schnellsten:PRAD | Test Monitor Acer S243HLAbmii Teil 3 TFTs.


----------



## Jolly91 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: 5ms vs 2ms fürs gaming*

Ja die Tests von PRAD sind einfach Weltklasse.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: 5ms vs 2ms fürs gaming*



baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> merkt man das ob der bildschirm 2ms oder 5ms hat? bringt das bei shooter ein vorteil wenn man weniger verzögerung hat



Nein... Es kommt immer auf das Panel an. 

Hardcore-Zocker sehen selbst die geringsten Schlieren. Schlicht und ergreifend weil ihr Auge darauf geschult ist, alles zu erkennen was nicht nach Map aussieht.  

Abhilfe schaffen die 120Hz-Monitore. Hier wirkt das Bild flüssiger, und Schlieren werden effektiv reduziert. Schlierfrei sind nur die Röhrenmonitore. 

Für einen Hobby-Zocker macht es also keinen Unterschied ob 2ms oder 5ms. Dennoch sollte man immer die Tests von PCGH und Prad in Sachen Monitoren lesen. Gerne versucht das Marketing hier die Kunden mit schönen zahlen zu blenden.


----------

